# Going To Pick Up Brand New 23krs



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

On March 22 we will be picking up our brand new 23KRS.
I will be traveling 725 miles one way to pick it up.
Can hardley wait.








If anyone has had any experience or issues with this trailer,
please leave you comments.

Thanks for you input.
Gary


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Gary!

I'm not very familiar with the 23KRS, however I know that the tongue weight on these can get quite high when loaded. It's always recommended to use a quality WDH with sway control (such as the Equal-i-zer or the Reese Dual-cam) and be sure you are within you TV's limits. Be sure you are familiar with your TV's GCWR, RAWR and payload capacity. I think that most any 1/2 ton truck can pull the 23KRS without issue, but the concern is how heavy the tongue will be when loaded with toys and tools. A description of your TV would be helpful.

Also, here is a link to the PDI Checklist that you should take with you when you pick up the Roo.

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be loading a 750Lb Harley FLHT Electra Glide Standard







plus all the stuff a women needs to go camping. 
Like everything from home plus the kitchen sink.








Gary


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Tell us about your TV (tow vehicle) and I'm sure someone will chime in soon with more help.

If you can, include the year/make/model, engine size, type of tranny, and axle ratio.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It should come with a kitchen sink, as for the rest of the stuff, I understand









The PDI will be the transition from your salesman to the service dept. Take your time on the inspection, let them fix what is wrong and if there is something major wrong, don t take it. Tell them you will return when all the issues are taken care of. Its your hard earned money you re spending.

John


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an 2000 Chev Silverado 1500 extended cab with a 5.3L engine automatic and 3.73 axle ratio c/w trailering package Tranny cooler etc.
Gary


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

The Roos are taking over!!!!


Congrats on purchasing the Roo!

Here is a list of things I've had to repair:

Toilet had a leak in the flush handle when under pressure. After trying to fix it a couple of times they eventually just replaced the whole toilet.

Paint chipping off of exhaust vent over stove. New vent installed.

One corner of kitchen counter lifting up. New screws and some epoxy and the problem was fixed.

Coating chipping off of kitchen faucet. New faucet installed.

Main entry door deadbolt had to be realigned as it was hanging up sometimes.

None of these problems are particular to the Roo model, just minor things that seemed to be associated w/ the brand OB. You may have to add a a support ramp when loading your bike. The angle can sometimes be too steep and the bottom of the bike will drag when entering the garage area. Several owners have modified the ramps by adding plywood mounted to hinges to the bottom of the ramp (I think Noble Eagle has pictures).

Anyway, get the PMI check sheet and cover all that is applicable to your model. Make them fix everything before you leave the lot. Take care and I hope you enjoy your new Roo!

Mike


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Gary -

Congrats on your new Outback acquisition - a wise choice.

I remember when my Outback TT was new and there were many things I was unsure of. First of all this sight is full of friendly and smart people to help you out.

Second, be sure to check your TT tires. Mine arrived new in poor shape. See "Problems" forum and check "pinned" topics on Milestar and Nanco tires. If your have these brand tires have your delaer replace them immediately. I think Keystone is automatically replacing these tires now with other brands. Many here have choosen "Maxxis" or Goodyear "Marathon" tires.

Another thought - find out which WDH your dealer is setting up up with and learn about it before you take delivery. When I got my TT it was delivered cross-country from Lakeshore with an Equalizer WDH and it took me awhile to learn and be able to tune it. Now it works like a charm.

Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I would say, depending on the area that you are pulling is (mountians versus flats) you may have to think about upgrading your tow vehicle - we pulled our Roo with an F150 for the first 6 months that we owned it and after a nail biter trip over the coastal mountians, upgraded to an F350.

I would say, just from our experience, these are the things to consider:

Tires, tires tires.... if you have the basic passenger tires that we did on our F150, you should upgrade them...sooner than later! This gave us a much more stable ride and gave us peice of mind when traveling over gravel roads (which we do a lot with our Outback)

Weight Distrbution Hitch - you will hear this a lot from everyone, but when you are pulling the Roo, fully loaded, you need it! Take the whole set up (including the motorcycle) to a scale and play with it - weigh both axles on the truck, the tongue weight and the trailer axel weight and adjust accordingly.

Tongue Weight - With two dirt bikes and riding gear, our tongue weight is 1200+ - that was a huge concern for us. Make sure you check what your hitch rated for with and without the WDH. When your fresh water tank is full, it does help balance that weight towards the back. We also pushed other stuff towards the back of the trailer for offset as well - coolers and even the generator. Carey designed a deck on the back of his Roo just for that purpose... you can search the site for pictures of what he did.

Good luck and see ya down the road!

Shannon


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Gary,

I have a 28KRS and love it!

One thing I would recommend (and the dealer usually hates doing this) is filling all your tanks with water to make sure they are in good shape. I have seen 3-4 people on here that have had their tanks accidently punctured by screws during manufacture. I have especially noticed this in the fresh water tank.

Check your floor in the toybox area... Make sure there are no loose spots where it isnt glued down all the way! I have talked to a couple Roo owners (myself included) at some of our Rallys that have had this problem.

Download the PDI checklist and follow it to a 'T'.... and really take your time... after all its your dime!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you bringing your kids with you on this trip? If so, (and I know this will be hard) have them either sit in the truck or take turns with your DW on watching them.

Best case is the kids are not around. They will most likely distract you from listening during the deliver (should take ~2hrs) and you might miss something important.

Take a camera and pencil/paper with you (and the PDI). Don't be afraid to ask questions. You are spending a lot of your money on this...and you need to understand everything prior to leaving.

Of course we're hear to help...but you get the picture.









Oh yea...one last thing.....have a GREAT trip!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great choice going with the Roo! We love ours








Don't skimp on the hitch...if you go with the Equalizer, make sure to get the 1,200/12,000 setup.

Have a great trip


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you bringing your kids with you on this trip? If so, (and I know this will be hard) have them either sit in the truck or take turns with your DW on watching them.
> 
> Best case is the kids are not around. They will most likely distract you from listening during the deliver (should take ~2hrs) and you might miss something important.
> 
> ...


No my kids are adults.
Just myself and my wife.
Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Tell us about your TV (tow vehicle) and I'm sure someone will chime in soon with more help.
> 
> If you can, include the year/make/model, engine size, type of tranny, and axle ratio.


I have an 2000 Chev Silverado 1500 extended cab with a 5.3L engine automatic and 3.73 axle ratio c/w trailering package Tranny cooler etc.
Gary


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> Tell us about your TV (tow vehicle) and I'm sure someone will chime in soon with more help.
> 
> If you can, include the year/make/model, engine size, type of tranny, and axle ratio.


I have an 2000 Chev Silverado 1500 extended cab with a 5.3L engine automatic and 3.73 axle ratio c/w trailering package Tranny cooler etc.
Gary
[/quote]

Gary

I have a 2003 Avalanche with the 5.3L which is pretty much the same truck as the Silverado. We just came back from a 5000 mile trip this Christmas and did not have any issue with the truck handling the load. We were fully loaded with a 600lb FJR1300 in the garage. Truck ran at around the 2100 to 2500 rpm mark at roughly 65 mph. We run a Equalizer hitch which is the most amazing bit of towing technology invented (Reese too before anyone bites me) and make sure you spend the extra few $$ for the electric tongue jack. Makes hooking up with the Equalizer hitch a breeze. Also read on the forum someone who uses the electric jack to lower the trailer to allow for easier loading of the motorcycle.

Problems we have had are very few. The kitchen table started pulling away from the wall as it is held against the wall with 3 or 4 little screws. Bumped the table getting in and it started to pull the screws out. Also the one cupboard in the bed slide out has started to pull away from the roof a little. This was my fault as I did not have the roll out bars level. I have started to use a little level when setting up the bed area and this has made this issue go away.

All in all we had a great first trip with our 23KRS. You should have lots of fun.


----------



## BooneDawg (Feb 11, 2008)

I pulled a 28KRS with a 2005 Suburban, 5.3 liter with 4:10 gear and a K&N filter. Pulled just fine! I am very glad we went with the 28KRS vs the 23...Made a big difference with us. It's available in the For Sale section here. I didn't have to many issues with it, re caulk the shower, adjust the screen door...a few little things like that. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Went to pick up our new tt this weekend. Everything is just great. Traveled 750 miles one way to get it. Planning our trip in July along Oregon coast across to Nevada and back home to Alberta through Idaho.
Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats and welcome back! 

Glad to hear everything went well...Sounds like a great trip you have planned in July


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks to this Forum we were able to research into the outback 23krs and find alot of good info.
This weekend we traveled 750 miles one way to Capital RV in Minot North Dakota to pick up our trailer. 
If I was an American citizen I would consider living in Minot.







(what a nice little city to live in)








The staff of Capital RV are the best of any business I have dealt with in a long time, customer service is #1.
I dealt with a salesman by the name of David Williamson over the internet and the transation was flawless.
We are happy to get her home and stuff the Harley inside and plan our next trip.
The MPG on the Chevy 5.3 liter
The trip to pick up the TT 22MPG (65 to 70 miles per hr.)
The trip home with TT in tow 12MPG (65 to 70 miles per hr.)
Gary


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Took out the trailer for the fist time this weekend with the Harley loaded up.
Every thing went great.
Except that when we dumped the black water something must of pluged up and the gauge shows 3/4 full
Even used the RV paper.
Maybe I will try and dump again and see if it clears out.
Can hardly wait to go again.
Gary


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Took out the trailer for the fist time this weekend with the Harley loaded up.
Every thing went great.
Except that when we dumped the black water something must of pluged up and the gauge shows 3/4 full
Even used the RV paper.
Maybe I will try and dump again and see if it clears out.
Can hardly wait to go again.
Gary


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

You might just have some of your RV paper over the sensor.....if possible you might want to run a bunch of water in the holding tank and take a drive to slosh some around and then dump again....worked for us


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

The other thing that works really good is a bag of ice and some water - the ice sloshes around inside the tank while you drive and knocks stuff off the sides and the sensor. We add ice to our tanks at the end of every trip.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

great idea!!!!

will try that next time

thanks!


----------

